# forge splitter question



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

hey guys just wondering what the over all opinion is on the forge splitter valves on the 2.7t engine. I'm currently runn8ing two forge 007 DV on my a6 but I want a little bit more sound out of them. As of right now i cant hear them at all over the whine of the turbos


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

Do so at your own risk. I just worked on a car that previously had Splittr valves.

Sure....they recirculate a certain amount of air.......but the air that gets vented to atmosphere will contain some oil.

The front side of the motor i worked on was caked in oil....it also had a faulty cam position sensor, presumably due to being soaked in oil for a prolonged period.


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

did the person ever clean the engine? I'm pretty anal about having a clean engine cause i like to show off the goodies:thumbup:


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

The engine was never cleaned......but really...you would need to wipe it down constantly. Each time you vent to atmosphere you will be discharging a fine oil mist onto the front of your motor.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

Asicks said:


> Do so at your own risk. I just worked on a car that previously had Splittr valves.
> 
> Sure....they recirculate a certain amount of air.......but the air that gets vented to atmosphere will contain some oil.
> 
> The front side of the motor i worked on was caked in oil....it also had a faulty cam position sensor, presumably due to being soaked in oil for a prolonged period.


That has nothing to do with our valves. It sounds more like the car has/had an issue with its PCV system and was getting too much blow-by back into the intake tract.

I know a number of people who are using these valves on the same engine installed in the B5 S4/RS4 and have no issues with them.


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

yea maybee a catch can set up would help with the blow by with oil through the turbos? If that were the case wouldnt my 007's by just as caked with oil? I just pulled them doing just regular cleaning of the engibe on saturday and they were fine no oil residue at all


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Under the same conditions they would be, just as any other dv or bov would. In your case though, the engine and pcv appear to be in better health. Part of the reason we recommend checking the valves every now and then. We can't know the health of everyones pcv systems or how faithfully they maintain their vehicles. If the cars are good in this regard little to know actual maintenance is required on the valves.



Quinney said:


> yea maybee a catch can set up would help with the blow by with oil through the turbos? If that were the case wouldnt my 007's by just as caked with oil? I just pulled them doing just regular cleaning of the engibe on saturday and they were fine no oil residue at all


----------

